# Worc DA issues badges to ADA's



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Worcester Magazine 08-07-08

BADGING THE WITNESS: Looks like the staties and Worcester PD aren’t the only ones with badges anymore. Last week, District Attorney Joe Early Jr. issued all the Assistant DAs gold badges in wallets. ADA Joseph Quinlan says that the badges, which are marked with Worcester DA’s office insignia, have photo IDs accompanying them and are an easy, official way of identifying the ADAs when they visit a crime scene. “A lot of offices nationwide have them,” says Quinlan.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Zzzzzzzzzzz:sl:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

When was the last time you saw a ADA at a crime scene? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

In the past six years I only had one ADA come to the station and then to the crime scene (six months after the crime) even then he was escorted by a det unit and a marked unit... ID's I can see.. a badge ??? Whatever floats Early's boat I guess.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw one on law and order once. Besides a major crime scene, I doubt they ever show up to anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> When was the last time you saw a ADA at a crime scene? Anyone? Anyone?


I saw THE district attorney at a triple-murder scene, but never an ADA.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

"Here is my license and registration officer, oh that, no I'm not a police officer, I'm an Asst DA. Thanks for the consideration sir."

The real reason for the issuance of badges to ADA's.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> When was the last time you saw a ADA at a crime scene? Anyone? Anyone?


The County Attorney in my county will get involved in any case, at any time, if we need help. He personally responds to all serious scenes, day or night, weekday or weekend. If it is completely impossible for him to respond, he will send another attorney from his office in his place. When a difficult decision needs to be made, he will offer us guidance but defer to our final judgement. If things go bad, he will take the heat for the decision. If they go well, he will defer all of the credit to the police officers working the case.

I can show up at his office without an appointment and tell him I need to write a search warrant, and he will stop what he is doing and sit down at the computer with me and help type it out. Even on misdemeanor or violation level cases (which his office is not responsible for), he will sit down and discuss the facts of the case and give recommendations.

Needless to say, though, prosecutors like him are EXTEREMELY rare. As far as I am concerned, he can have all of the badges he wants (although he does not want or need one).


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

I knew the American's with Disabilities Act was going to come back to bite us in the ass... First wheelchair ramps, now badges.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard that the ADAs are going to be doing details soon.....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Killjoy said:


> When was the last time you saw a ADA at a crime scene? Anyone? Anyone?


ADA's in Hampden County have had badges for years.

ADA's come to our type scenes about 30% of the time, and speak with the local PD 90% of the time on what the circumstances are. Then they decide if they come out or not.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Killjoy said:


> When was the last time you saw a ADA at a crime scene? Anyone? Anyone?


Never, but rumor has it Early or his rep will respond and help on major crimes. It's an old rumor and I have yet to see a lowley ADA let alone the DA at a scene..


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Never, but rumor has it Early or his rep will respond and help on major crimes. It's an old rumor and I have yet to see a lowley ADA let alone the DA at a scene..


That's surprising....murder scenes are a fantastic place for a photo op of the DA being "briefed" on the situation by the police.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

zzzzzzzzzzzz
:sl:=P~


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Badges...Badges...We don't need no stink'in BADGES...


But seriously folks I have no problem giving ADA's badges. But I do have a problem with them showing up at crime scenes...

Hell my DC is so f**cked up with case loads that cases are being dismissed because
motions aren't contested, paperwork isn't filed appropriately, etc.. because the ADA's are loaded with work. Hell, you come in to court on a Monday morning it's utter Chaos.

Here's an idea...instead of issueing badges, how about getting some help for the ADA's!!!! They don't need to be admitted to the Bar, they just need alittle training to help the flippin' ADA's get organized!!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> When was the last time you saw a ADA at a crime scene? Anyone? Anyone?


I have, at homicides. Other than that, no.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The American Dental Association (ADA) recommends brushing your teeth twice a day


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

My Blackington Stock just went up .05 cents a share!!!!!


----------

